# Pixels Alternative



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

So at first when I heard about pixels I was pretty excited because the plot sounded neat.

Then I learned that this was an Adam Sandler movie which gave me alot of doubt but maybe it would still be okish despite the fact Sandler has made a ton of shitty movies.

Now I learned this is all freaking true and the movie is basically crap from every damn person I looked for reviews. 

So I was wondering do any of you have any good video game movies/documentaries you like?

I watched wreck it Ralph and the avgn movie and am going to watch indie game the movie and King of kongs. So what other video game movies do you like?

Personally I would prefer ones not entirely based upon a franchise. Anyway thanks.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 28, 2015)

The movie is much a rip off of this:
Futurama:Anthology of Interest II:Act II: "Raiders of the Lost Arcade"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 28, 2015)

Some people enjoyed it. It looks decent from the trailers and info, like Adam Sandler movies tend to be. Doesn't look like anything spectacular, but I'm still going to watch it. 
Watch Lego Movie if you haven't seen that. It doesn't have much to do with games, but the graphical style and effects are rather similar to the pixels, and it's a great movie.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Some people enjoyed it. It looks decent from the trailers and info, like Adam Sandler movies tend to be. Doesn't look like anything spectacular, but I'm still going to watch it.
> Watch Lego Movie if you haven't seen that. It doesn't have much to do with games, but the graphical style and effects are rather similar to the pixels, and it's a great movie.


Yeah I love the Lego movie alot (the snub makes me so mad ) but yeah I guess I'm just looking for some good video game movies since pixels gave me a craving


----------



## hundshamer (Jul 28, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Watch Lego Movie if you haven't seen that. It doesn't have much to do with games, but the graphical style and effects are rather similar to the pixels, and it's a great movie.


Do you know how long my kids went around singing "Everything is Awesome"? The movie was great! Hearing that song for months, not so much so...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 28, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah I love the Lego movie alot (the snub makes me so mad ) but yeah I guess I'm just looking for some good video game movies since pixels gave me a craving


There aren't really a whole lot of them. Usually they make games based on movies, not the other way around. The only ones I can think of other than the ones you mentioned are specific franchises.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah from what I head, the movie was dumb and sexist. This is word of mouth though, I havent seen it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

hundshamer said:


> Do you know how long my kids went around singing "Everything is Awesome"? The movie was great! Hearing that song for months, not so much so...


Not as bad as " let it go" from frozen, that song sucks.



The Real Jdbye said:


> There aren't really a whole lot of them. Usually they make games based on movies, not the other way around. The only ones I can think of other than the ones you mentioned are specific franchises.


Well I'm open to them as long as they are good

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bortz said:


> Yeah from what I head, the movie was dumb and sexist. This is word of mouth though, I havent seen it.


Yeah that's what pissed me off. It was a great idea just fd by Sandler and his crew


----------



## hundshamer (Jul 28, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Not as bad as " let it go" from frozen, that song sucks.
> 
> 
> Well I'm open to them as long as they are good


My youngest daughter sang that one too. Still not as annoying to me. Maybe it was because my kids let frozen go, but still sing everything is awesome if anyone says awesome. It's been years (OK I exaggerate)...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

hundshamer said:


> My youngest daughter sang that one too. Still not as annoying to me. Maybe it was because my kids let frozen go, but still sing everything is awesome if anyone says awesome. It's been years...


True I guess but heck its better than them singing anaconda all day


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> True I guess but heck its better than them singing anaconda all day


Whats wrong with that? 

Anyways at least this movie is bad enough that there won't be any kids going around quoting something dumb Adam said.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Whats wrong with that?
> 
> Anyways at least this movie is bad enough that there won't be any kids going around quoting something dumb Adam said.


Because listening to 12 year olds singing anaconda like idiots is enough to make me want to hurl.

Plus Adam Sandler movies (at least the new ones) have never had anything quotable


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any good video game documentaries, huh?  How about, Indie Game: The Movie?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Any good video game documentaries, huh?  How about, Indie Game: The Movie?



Yeah I saw it and will probably watch it soon


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 28, 2015)

Pixels is part of the "Adam Sandler Collection" so going by this you can't really have much hope of it being a good movie. I'll eventually watch it but solely due to what it's about 'cause if it was just Adam Sandler doing Jack & Jill all over again I wouldn't watch it.



Bortz said:


> Yeah from what I head, the movie was dumb and sexist. This is word of mouth though, I havent seen it.



Plus lots of ads throughout the movie and his SNL friends that no one else hires.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 28, 2015)

You could try The Last Starfighter (1984) or Wargames (1983) (and it's sequel, but it's not as good)

There are a lot of other gaming-related movies from the '80s and '90s, but most pretty bad and these are the most decent ones that popped in my head.
Last Starfighter is about a gamer being recruited by aliens to defend their planet because of his skills.
Wargames is about a hacker that takes on a supercomputer.

Alternatively you could read 'Ready Player One' or 'Armada' from Ernest Cline, which are heavily gaming related.

Ready Player one takes place in the future, with a society that's falling apart and people either living in parks of stacked trailers or are extremely wealthy.
Their only escape from reality is the OASIS, a virtual reality universe where anything is possible.
It's about the treasure hunt inside the OASIS to the creator's fortune.

Armada only came out earlier this month and has a similar storyline of Last Starfighter. Haven't had the chance yet to read it though.

If you like games and lot's of '80s and '90s references you're going to love these books so definitely give them a try!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> You could try The Last Starfighter (1984) or Wargames (1983) (and it's sequel, but it's not as good)
> 
> There are a lot of other gaming-related movies from the '80s and '90s, but most pretty bad and these are the most decent ones that popped in my head.
> Last Starfighter is about a gamer being recruited by aliens to defend their planet because of his skills.
> ...


Yeah I've been meaning to read those,m ever since I heard about them a while back as they sound good


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 28, 2015)

I didn't think that the movie was that bad.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I didn't think that the movie was that bad.


You saw it?


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, you can always watch those hour long gmod based videos and pretend it's a real movie.

Only Adam Sandler movie that I remember really enjoying was Happy Gilmore.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 28, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> You saw it?


Yes.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the Double-Fine Documentaries

you can watch them in their youtube page.

PS: About Wreck it Ralph stuff, the Wreck it Ralph 2 movie was already confirmed to be in the workings (what I like). Based on past interviews with the writers about the use of Nintendo characters, it's highly possible that they will give a fairly good part of the plot to Mario (not just a shot cameo)


----------

